# Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

Moin

In ne Nachrichten hört man von einem Krokodil in Schwandorf im Badesee und das Hubschrauber Boote Polizei Feuerwehr das Krokodil seit 3 tagen suchen.

Aber bis jetzt keine Spur ausser nen teurer Einsatz und viel Lärm um nen angebliches 1m Krokodil.


Nun wenn schon die Feuerwehr...etc.nix findet...wie wäre es wenn sich nen paar Angler hinsetzen und mit nen ordentlichen Steak..... versuchen das Kroko zu fangen.

Der Drill wird nicht lange dauern,dafür aber am anfang sehr heftig ausfallen,das landen sollte besser mit nen Lasso geschehen (Kescher braucht ihr nicht der geht nur kaputt) und man sollte Panzerband zum verkleben des Maules und der Füße dabei haben.

Sollte das Kroko dann versorgt am Ufer liegen,ruft ihr Polizei und Bildzeitung...etc. an,aber Vorsicht nicht das ihr ne Anzeige bekommt weil ihr das Kroko gefesselt habt,das könnte in De. als länger anhaltene Qualen und Leiden eingestuft werden.Also besser kurz bevor Polente Zeitung... eintrefen das Panzerband wieder abschneiden und sich so wie Gott das Kroko schuff mit dem Kroko in Posi begeben,damit die Zeitungsmenschen TV...schöne Bilder kriegen vom so gefährlichen Ungeheuer im Badesee bei Schwandorf.

Dann noch nen kleines Interview hier und da...und wir Angler werden für einen kleinen Augenblick als Helden von Schwandorf gehandelt.




Ps: Sollte es schon nen trööt geben bitte diesen dahin verschieben,habe aber nix darüber gefunden.


|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

:vik:The return of Sammy :vik:


----------



## SpinnAngler89 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

jedes jahr werden in irgendwelchen seen in deutschland krokodile gesichtet, welche sich am ende als dummer streich, baummstamm, surfbrett oder andere gegenstände entpuppen...ich finds immer wieder geil! :-D


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> In ne Nachrichten hört man von einem Krokodil in Schwandorf im Badesee und das Hubschrauber Boote Polizei Feuerwehr das Krokodil seit 3 tagen suchen.
> 
> ...


 

Warum dass,die schmecken doch gut.:m


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Fakt ist es muss da raus egal wie.

Es frißt schließlich die ganzen fische auf die da mal eingesetzt wurden,und greift Badegäste an,ganz zu schweigen von der heimischen Artenflora die es durcheinander bringen kann.

Ich weiß nur nicht ob in Europa Krokodile unter Artenschutz stehen,wenn ja dann darf man das ja eigentlich nicht so einfach aus seinem Umfeld reissen,geschweige einfach mal umsetzen,ausserdem könnte es dadurch Krankheiten verschleppen usw usw.
Da muss dann erstmal der Europäische Gerichtshof drüber Urteilen wie da mit umzugehen ist.





|wavey:


----------



## Werner1 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

ich würde gerne aushelfen, aber ich habe keine Krokorute.

Kann mir jemand eine empfehlen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Werner1 schrieb:


> ich würde gerne aushelfen, aber ich habe keine Krokorute.
> 
> Kann mir jemand eine empfehlen...


 


Shimans Diaflash EX XH. :m


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Warum dass,die schmecken doch gut.:m


So gar nicht, Jürgen!
Hat was zwischen Huhn und Fisch, ist aber von irgendwie ekeliger Konsistenz.


----------



## Colophonius (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Ich frage mich häufiger, wie oft ein Meterhecht, der knapp unter der Oberfläche steht, von unwissenden Spaziergängern als Krokodil identifiziert wird.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So gar nicht, Jürgen!
> Hat was zwischen Huhn und Fisch, ist aber von irgendwie ekeliger Konsistenz.


 

Kati,

wie hast du das Fleisch denn bekommen? Bei uns war es mariniert auf dem Grill.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So gar nicht, Jürgen!
> Hat was zwischen Huhn und Fisch, ist aber von irgendwie ekeliger Konsistenz.



Fischig oder ekelige Konsistenz kann ich gar nicht bestätigen! |kopfkrat 
Verköstigte es aber auch in marinierter Form vom Grill.
Ist insgesamt aber auch nicht außergewöhnlich kulinarisch wertvoll! Kann man auch bei Huhn bleiben!


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ist insgesamt aber auch nicht außergewöhnlich kulinarisch wertvoll!


 

Ja warum glaubste haben die schon etliche millonen Jahre überlebt,weil schon die Steinzeitmenschen gemerkt haben das man Krokos besser wieder zurücksetzt.

|wavey:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja warum glaubste haben die schon etliche millonen Jahre überlebt,*weil schon die Steinzeitmenschen gemerkt haben das man Krokos besser wieder zurücksetzt.*
> |wavey:



Ha , unsere Vorfahren waren alles Verbrecher - oder hatten die keine Entnahmepflicht ?

Und wenn nicht, wieso hat unsere Art denn überlebt ?


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

@Gründler
Wieso das? Die Biester schmecken, nur muss man sie eben nicht unbedingt essen oder mal gegessen haben, da sie ähnlich schmecken wie Huhn!
Zum Thema wohl noch Theoretiker?:q


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Ha , unsere Vorfahren waren alles Verbrecher - oder hatten die keine Entnahmepflicht ?
> 
> Die haben schon damals gemerkt das,das fangen von Tieren auch Spaß machen kann,haben die sich bei de Säbelzahntiger abgeguckt,die haben immer mit kleineren Dinos fangen und laufen lassen gespielt....direkt unten vor der Hölle.
> 
> ...


 


Zum Köder auf Krokos

Also Köfis solltet ihr doch schon größere nehmen,nen 10cm Rotauge ist bißchen untertrieben.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSNyQHCOXWk&feature=related

|wavey:


Ach und Kroko hat ich noch nicht nee,aber Strauß Büffel ...etc.na vieleicht liegt ja mal eins im feuer,wer weiß was sich so im Revier rumtreibt ich werde euch dann berichten wenn es dazu kommen sollte.
Wasser hab ich da genug Fluß Bäche Seen,da könnte was gehen,muss ich nur mal Sten fragen ob der weiß was ich für Muni.brauche und wo man die am besten anspricht (Blatt oder Haupt). 


Ps: Ironie bitte nicht überlesen!


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Total geiler Thread, Gründler #6



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kati,
> wie hast du das Fleisch denn bekommen? Bei uns war es mariniert auf dem Grill.


Ein größeres Schwanzstück, ca. 1kg, eingefroren und unbehandelt in einem Großmarkt entdeckt, konnte ich nicht dran vorbeigehen (wollte eigentlich Pandabärkeule haben, aber das war wohl aus).
Daheim selbst mariniert und im Bratbeutel im Backofen gebacken.
Ich fand die Konsistenz matschig aber trotzdem irgendwie zäh. Natürlich essbar, ekelig ist auch wohl die falsche Bezeichnung, es turnte mich einfach kulinarisch nicht wirklich an. Vielleicht hab ich's aber auch selbst versaut.
Muss ein zweiter Versuch her.
Sollte mir den Möchtegerndino aus dem See rausangeln...


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Hi,
ich kenne den See recht gut, ist vor meiner Haustüre. 
Ich habe davon auch erst im TV erfahren, sollte vllt. doch mal wieder Tageszeitung lesen 

Angeln kann man am Klausensee übrigens nicht, da er zu sauer ist!


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Zurm Kochen Grillen....sollten wir thomas befragen,der müßte wissen wie man das Krokowildbrett richtig behandelt......:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

:m





kati48268 schrieb:


> Total geiler Thread, Gründler #6
> 
> 
> Ein größeres Schwanzstück, ca. 1kg, eingefroren und unbehandelt in einem Großmarkt entdeckt, konnte ich nicht dran vorbeigehen (wollte eigentlich Pandabärkeule haben, aber das war wohl aus).
> ...


 

Vermutlich wars das.:m
Wobei in meinen Augen die Preis/Geschmacksleistung in 
keinem Verhältnis steht.
Besorge dir lieber einen Baramundi.#6
Den aber auch nicht in den Bratenschlauch.


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Angeln kann man am Klausensee übrigens nicht, da er zu sauer ist!


 

Es geht hier um Menschenleben sowie Pfiffis wie Dackel.... die beim schwimmen mit Oma Trudde verschwinden könnten,da kann man schon mal über das sauer hinwegsehen..... hauptsache das 1m lange Krokodil (oh ich höre gerade im Radio es soll jetzt schon 1,50-2m lang sein) kommt da raus damit kein Unglück passiert.


|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Meine "Karpfenstelle" an der Naab ist gleich nebenan. Kann ja das nächste Mal ne Legangel auslegen


----------



## SpinnAngler89 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

ihr glaubt das doch jetzt nicht wirklich oder, dass da ein krokodil rumschwimmt??
anfangs war es 1m lang jetzt schreibst du es ist 1,5-2 m lang...vergleicht doch mal im internet über berichte in den letzten jahren in denen krokodile "gesichtet" worden. übermorgen ist das krokodil 3m lang und nen tag drauf 5m lang...glaubt doch nicht jeden müll den man im radio,fernseh angeboten bekommt...wie schon gesagt vielleicht sogar ein großer hecht oder wels oder was auch immer was verwechselt wird..


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



SpinnAngler89 schrieb:


> ihr glaubt das doch jetzt nicht wirklich oder, dass da ein krokodil rumschwimmt??
> anfangs war es 1m lang jetzt schreibst du es ist 1,5-2 m lang...vergleicht doch mal im internet über berichte in den letzten jahren in denen krokodile "gesichtet" worden. übermorgen ist das krokodil 3m lang und nen tag drauf 5m lang...glaubt doch nicht jeden müll den man im radio,fernseh angeboten bekommt...wie schon gesagt vielleicht sogar ein großer hecht oder wels oder was auch immer was verwechselt wird..


 


Wenn es in der Bildzeitung stand, dann stimmts aber.:m


----------



## boile (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

ich hätte er das problem das mein vorfach nicht hebt,wen das kroko sich mein wels mit nem 1,5m packt ,den das ist doch in den ländern wo es sie gibt mit hauptnahrung 
und ich finde kroko auch richtig lecker ( im bierteig und fretiert ) fein!

grüße vom bodensee
boile


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Meine "Karpfenstelle" an der Naab ist gleich nebenan. Kann ja das nächste Mal ne Legangel auslegen


 

Franz denk an die größe des Köfis hast ja im link gesehen mit 10cm Rotauge wird das nichts,evtl.mal nen totes Huhn ranhängen oder Schlachtabfälle... in de Farmen wo sie die züchten schmeißen die auch immer Hühner.... rein.


@Spinnangler

Doch doch im Radio sagen sie es besteht Lebensgefahr,und du weißt doch wie sehr die sich um uns kümmern,da wird schon was wahres dran sein,schließlich wurde schon jemand beim Baden angefallen  


|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



boile schrieb:


> ich hätte er das problem das mein vorfach nicht hebt,wen das kroko sich mein wels mit nem 1,5m packt ,den das ist doch in den ländern wo es sie gibt mit hauptnahrung
> und ich finde kroko auch richtig lecker ( im bierteig und fretiert ) fein!
> 
> grüße vom bodensee
> boile


 

Stimmt, frettiert schmeckt er am besten.#6


----------



## Colophonius (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Ich mags eher gedönstet


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Wenn schon Geflügel, dann ein Kormoran-Baby :q 

Die entscheidende Frage wäre nur noch: Hardmono oder doch Stahl? :q :q


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Erstmal müßt ihr zum See nach Schwandorf fahren um es zu fangen,danach könnt ihr euch über die zubereitung unterhalten.

Und wenn ihr schon da am See seit,dann seit nett zu de Medien und Kamera-männers....nicht das es wieder heißt = Ja die Angler wieder.

Also bitte haltet euch an geltene Gesetze,und schneidet das Panzerband ab bevor ihr fotogeknipst werdet,aber erstmal müßt ihr es fangen,da seh ich Franz im Vorteil der hat Ortskenntnisse und kennt die Vorlieben der im See lebenden Tiere wohl besser als Auswärtige anreisende Angler.



Franz:
Stahl min.2m Vorfach besser 3m,Hardmono hat zuviele gegner das ist nicht TSG konform....


|wavey:


----------



## SpinnAngler89 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

naja sehr sehr sehr schwer vorstellbar so als vergleich: ich war früher viel am kollersee unterwegs-der liegt in der nähe von mannheim- sowohl als angler als auch als badegast.

irgendwann hieß es dann ein krokodil schwimme in diesem see von ich glaube es waren 2,5m länge. dies kam auch in den rundfunk nachrichten und den lokalen zeitungen (ob das in der zeitung mit den 4 buchstaben stand keine ahnung).

das war genau der gleiche fall.es wurde gesagt es habe schon 2 leute angefallen,die auf ihrem surfbrett am see paddelten. nach 2 tagen glaub ich war das gute tier auf einmal "1 meter gewachsen" |kopfkrat
lange rede kurzer sinn: es hat sich herausgestellt, dass das krokodil ein baum(!) war der im wasser lag. deswegen: glaub nicht alles was dir (auch im radio) erzählt wird. die herren vom radio richten sich auch nur nach den sachen die ihnen von "zeugen" erzählt werden

wie allerdings in meinem erzählten fall eine verwechslung von einem baum zu einem krokodil stattgefunden hat, ist mir bis heute ein rätsel:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich mags eher gedönstet


 

Muss das Tier vor dem dönsten eigentlich geschuppt werden? |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



SpinnAngler89 schrieb:


> naja sehr sehr sehr schwer vorstellbar so als vergleich: ich war früher viel am kollersee unterwegs-der liegt in der nähe von mannheim- sowohl als angler als auch als badegast.
> 
> irgendwann hieß es dann ein krokodil schwimme in diesem see von ich glaube es waren 2,5m länge. dies kam auch in den rundfunk nachrichten und den lokalen zeitungen (ob das in der zeitung mit den 4 buchstaben stand keine ahnung).
> 
> ...


 
Doch doch ich glaube dat,ick sag de dat givt da nen Krokodil und dat mut da russs,mut dat und fetich. 



Die können doch nicht einfach im TV...erzählen das da was schwimmt was gar nicht stimmt.......|bigeyes:q


|wavey:


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Muss das Tier vor dem dönsten eigentlich geschuppt werden? |kopfkrat


 

Ach wat am Frontlader aufgehängt und hochgezogen,dann am Kopp eingeschnitten,3 Fleischerhaken in ne Haut rein,Seil dran geknotet und mit Muskelkraft/Auto oder Aufsitzrasenmäher.... abziehen = Fertiiich.

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage wäre nur noch: Hardmono oder doch Stahl? :q :q


Viel wichtiger ist es, einen Dreifachwirbel vom Spiroangeln zu benutzen, das Biest verdrallt dir sonst mit seiner Todesrolle die Schnur schlimmer als jeder Powerbait! |bigeyes



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Angeln kann man am Klausensee übrigens nicht, da er zu sauer ist!


Aber die Füss' drin baden könntest du heut nachmittag und alles was weiter passiert mit dem Smartphone im Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241738 posten


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Genau Kati,zur Not geht auch nen Baumarkt-karabinerhaken die gibs auch mit Wirbeltechnik,einfach 3 Stk hintereinander tüddeln,davor dann 2m Stahl mit min 980kg tragkraft gibs ja auch im Baumarkt,und evtl.jemand finden der seine Big Gamerolle hergibt dann kann es losgehen.

Ach ja und nen toten Gockel...


|wavey:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

So , nu mal los :

Kroko fangen - sich von allen angaffen und von Bild knipsen lassen - von Touris knipsen lassen - Kroko wieder releasen - dumme Gesichter vonne Touris knipsen


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Und das alles mit 'ner Red Arc &´ner Askari-Silverman-Rute; den Shitstorm hier möchte ich lesen! :m


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Ulrich Horst

Ich weiß nicht wie das mit dem Entnahmegebot in Bayern in einklang zu bringen ist.


Stell mir aber die frage wie reagiert die Bevölkerrung.

Fangen und in Zoo bringen = alle jubeln.

Fangen und töten = Sehr viele  heulen rum.

Oder so ähnlich.....

|wavey:


----------



## Andreas25 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Wenn wegen 1 Meter Krokodilen schon so'n Aufstand gemacht wird was ist dann erst los wenn die Leute mitkriegen das in solchen Seen Welse bis 2,5 Meter und Hechte bis 1,5 Meter rumschwimmen.|kopfkrat Komplettes badeverbot und Kampfeinsatz der Bundeswehr?


----------



## Matu1986 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Leute ihr seid mir ein paar Helden,sowas fängt man nur mit Vorfach aus Titan und ganz wichtig ,ANGSTDRILLING. Köder egal Hauptsache Blut.
Und bitte nicht mit Bellyboot...

Und jetzt mal ernsthaft bei uns im Pott soll mal jemand nen Kaiman ausgesetzt haben die werden auch ca. nen 1,5meter groß war in nem See bei Bochum.Ich glaub das war auch hier im Board.


----------



## Franky (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Alter Vatter... Ich hab davon auch gestern gelesen. Aber ich denke, statt eines Krokos sollte man sich eher auf eine Alligatorschildkröte konzentrieren. Die halte ich für viel wahrscheinlicher, als dass dort ein Eledil oder Krokofant rumspaddelt...
Zumal - die sollen auch viel schmackhafter sein :q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Vielleicht sollte sich "Babs" mal um das Tier kümmern. Die wird Gerätetechnisch doch bestimmt bestens ausgerüstet
sein.:m


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

im Ergebnis könnte sie ja zu einer neuen Angeltasche kommen|wavey:

Gruß A.


----------



## wusel345 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Wenn das mal nicht der/die/das bayrische Nessie ist. Bisher am Grund gepennt, nun durch ein Gewitter zum Leben erweckt (s. Godzilla). |bigeyes|kopfkrat;+|muahah:


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

haha das sommerloch 2012 :q:q


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Wir könnte ja mal Beauty Babs Kijewski hinschicken, die könnte dann nen neuen PB aufstellen!
Die soll die tugendhafte deutsche Anglerschaft ja so schön repräsentieren!

:q


----------



## boile (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Wenn wegen 1 Meter Krokodilen schon so'n Aufstand gemacht wird was ist dann erst los wenn die Leute mitkriegen das in solchen Seen Welse bis 2,5 Meter und Hechte bis 1,5 Meter rumschwimmen.|kopfkrat Komplettes badeverbot und Kampfeinsatz der Bundeswehr?




ich pack mich wech #6#6


----------



## Colophonius (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich "Babs" mal um das Tier kümmern. Die wird Gerätetechnisch doch bestimmt bestens ausgerüstet
> sein.:m



:vik: made my day :vik:


----------



## boile (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

aber egal ob es wirklich ein kroko drin hat oder nicht  dem See kommt es sicher zugute = o Badegäste =  zich l Urin weniger im See. finde ich Top !!

könnte nicht mal bitte jemand der presse sage,daß es hier am Bodensee Grade 1000de gestrandete weise Wale hat ^^


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich "Babs" mal um das Tier kümmern. Die wird Gerätetechnisch doch bestimmt bestens ausgerüstet
> sein.:m



Ups, hatte ich völlig im Eifer des Gefechtes übersehen!|supergri


----------



## Freja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Warum den mit der Angel probieren oder wie die da, rumtauchen und die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen?

Elektrofischen................jaa ich weiß ist nich das Gelbe vom Ei. Aber wenn da wirklich ein Krokodilchen drin ist welches 0,50m - 2,50m lang ist (diese weite Spannweite ist schon wahrnsinn und derjenige der es gesehen hat sollte entweder schleunigst die Brille putzen oder sich eine anfertigen lassen) könnte man damit ja schon eher bekommen :-D


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Ich denke mal, derjenige der das gesehen haben will, war bereits zuvor in den Fängen eines Krokodils.


----------



## Freja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, derjenige der das gesehen haben will, war bereits zuvor in den Fängen eines Krokodils.



Oder das  Aber nehmen sie es nicht ernst und schauen nach und es passiert was, - so heißt es wieder..blöde Polizei/Feuerwehr etc. 
Und schauen sie nach, so machen sich alle drüber lustig


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Ich finds schon strange, dass in Bayern so viele Krokodilsichtungen ohne Erfolg bleiben... 2007, 2009 - jetzt auch noch 2012?!?
Wir in Hessen haben wenigstens Krokos!!!
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/deutschland/polizei-faengt-krokodil-hessen-zr-825339.html

und im Zweifel hier: http://www.alligator-action-farm.de/
:q


----------



## Zoddl (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

#d#d#d

Nee, nee. Selbst hier gibts wieder die Diskussionen, ob Hardmono sicher ist oder nicht.
Leute, der Krokodil ist ganz klar nen Augenräuber... die sieht das Stahlvorfach doch schon von weitem!

Warum wurde denn bisher noch nie so nen gesichtetes Krokodil gefangen? Überlegt doch mal, die sind doch auch nicht doof!
Müssen noch mehr alte Omis hilflos dabei zusehen, wie ihr Dackel beim Baden von so einem Monster zerfleischt wird?

Hardmono *ist* Krokosicher! Mir hat bisher noch *NIE *nen Kroko das Hardmonovorfach durchgebissen. Und das ist ein Fakt!


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht der/die/das bayrische Nessie ist.



Denk ich auch... viel zu viel "oh Gott, oh Gott, oh Gott"
am Ende behauptet Obama noch "das sei der erste schritt zum Weltuntergang...:c" bla bla bla...|kopfkrat|uhoh:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Zoddl schrieb:


> #d#d#d
> 
> Nee, nee. Selbst hier gibts wieder die Diskussionen, ob Hardmono sicher ist oder nicht.
> Leute, der Krokodil ist ganz klar nen Augenräuber... *die sieht das Stahlvorfach doch schon von weitem!*
> ...


 

Mittlerweile soll es von Berkley doch das neue unsichtbare
Nanosteel geben. Könnte eine Lösung sein.:m


----------



## chris1990 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

habe es heute im radio auch gehört es soll ja eventuell ein bieber gewesen sein ^^mfg chris


----------



## MINIBUBI (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Moin Moin
wieso das Kroko Angeln?
Krokodile werden mit dem Messen gefangen!
Fragt doch den Kroko Dandi
Norbert


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Mit dem Messer ... pfff.
Ne Rolle Tesa und los geht das! Mit den Füßen im Wasser anlocken, raufspringen, Maul zutapen, über die Schulter hängen und als Sieger vom Platz marschieren.
|evil:


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Habt je dat ding immer noch nich????


Franz,hast du deine "Legeangel" mit Huhn/Jungkormoran schon mal kontrolliert,nicht dat das da dran hängt und du kriegst dat net mit.

Vieleicht ist es auch nen Salzwasserkroko,dann sollte man als Köder wohl eher Salzwasserfische nehmen.

Naja wie auch immer ich hoffe Franz oder andere vor ort fangen dat endlich,es wurden bis jetzt über 200.000€ für diesen Einsatz ausgegeben,da muss jetzt auch was für rumkommen sind ja schließlich unsere Steuergelder und wer gibt schon gern Geld für umsonst aus


|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



gründler schrieb:


> es wurden bis jetzt über 200.000€ für diesen Einsatz ausgegeben,da muss jetzt auch was für rumkommen sind ja schließlich unsere Steuergelder und wer gibt schon gern Geld für umsonst aus




Das schlimme an der Sache ist, dass man die Verantwortlichen für diese vollkommen sinnlose Geldvernichtung nicht an den Bäumen rund um den See aufhängen darf.

Als Warnung für alle Idioten die glauben, dass man wegen einem tatsächlichen oder angeblichen Krokodil, das im Winter sowieso den Löffel abgibt, so ein Brimbamborium veranstalten muss. Die Gesellschaft degeneriert mehr und mehr.#d#d#d

Bei Ebay kriegt man für´n paar Euro fuffzich Australische Krok-Warnschilder. Der Form halber ein paar an die Bäume genagelt und gut ist.


----------



## Zoddl (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



daci7 schrieb:


> Mit dem Messer ... pfff.
> Ne Rolle Tesa und los geht das! *Mit den Füßen im Wasser anlocken*, raufspringen, Maul zutapen, über die Schulter hängen und als Sieger vom Platz marschieren.
> |evil:


Könnte man die alternativ auch mit zwei bis drei Rollen gereiftem Harzer Käse anlocken???


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Könnte man die alternativ auch mit zwei bis drei Rollen gereiftem Harzer Käse anlocken???



Wieso, stinken Deine Füße/Socken etwa nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Verdammt, 
ich hab heute  leider den Anschlag versemmelt! 
Was für`n Ärger! :r


----------



## Zoddl (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

@DeepDown
Öhmm.... "nein"... |rotwerden

Die CrocodileDundee Nummer hat nur nen kleinen praktischen Nachteil: 
Wenn die Käsefüsse über der Bordkante im Wasser baumeln, is nix mehr mit auf "das Krokodil springen". Gut, im Winter könnte das unter bestimmten Umständen klappen. Aber laut Ralle is auch nix mit Krokodile fangen im Winter.

Ein Teufelskreis... 


Und Petri zum Krokodil!
Haste das auch wieder releast?


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Erfreut sich weiterhin bester Verfassung und hat auch schon ein paar Winter draußen überstanden!|supergri


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Ihr könnt die Hühner Kormoranbabys und Köfis wieder abmachen......


http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...est.b92e0e2d-07f3-4502-9ff6-15968ec33257.html


Die Steuergelder dürft ihr aber trotzdem zahlen.


|wavey:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Abendzeitung München schrieb:


> Nach Rücksprache mit dem Biberbeauftragten des Landkreises Schwandorf sei davon auszugehen, dass es sich bei dem Tier, das zwei Zeugen gesehen hatten, um einen Biber gehandelt habe, hieß es weiter.



Schlamperei!
Der Pinguinbeauftragte stellte sich schon vor einer Woche die Frage, warum nicht sofort der Krokodilbeauftragte zu dem Thema befragt wurde. |bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Ein Wunder, dass der Terrorismus noch nicht auf diese Schiene gesprungen ist.

Jede Woche ne Krokodilsichtung melden und in einem halben Jahr ist der Staat Pleite.


----------



## Freja (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Jop habs gerade gehört....so lächerlich echt


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Also Lüge! 

Mein Beweisfoto zeigt doch aber gerade keinen Biber, sondern die Bestie von Schwandorf!|kopfkrat


----------



## Zusser (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Wunder, dass der Terrorismus noch nicht auf diese Schiene gesprungen ist.
> 
> Jede Woche ne Krokodilsichtung melden und in einem halben Jahr ist der Staat Pleite.



Möglicherweise deshalb, weil die Krokodilsichtungen des kleinen Mannes die Terrorismussichtungen des Staates sind.
Und wenn 'der Staat' eines nicht will, dann ist es seine eigene Pleite.


----------



## Matu1986 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

irgendwie hab ich auf ne Weltrekord Waller Nachricht gewartet so 4m Plus...
Nein aber mal ehrlich wo hätte ein wirkliches Kroko den Herkommen sollen.Jeder darf quasi eins kaufen für teuer Geld.Wenn er es dann nicht mehr haben will setzt das doch keiner Aus.Es gibt doch die Bucht Geld ist Geld.


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Moin, 

naja Biber und Kroko sehen ja schon fast gleich aus...der eine hat Fell der andere schuppige Haut...und die Größe ist auch nicht so unterschiedlich. Ganz zu schweigen vom Kopfbereich.

Es kann doch gut möglich sein, dass durch die extreme Sommerhitze in diesem Jahr die Zeugen einfach so ausgetrocknet waren, dass diese beiden - fast ähnlichen - Tiere miteinander verwechselt werden konnten. |kopfkrat



PS : Ironie ...


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Naja, oder die Jungens waren das Gegenteil von "dehydriert"... Wird wohl ähnlich dem "Schönsaufen" sein - aber wie viel Weißbier ist nötig, damit aus einem Biber (ohne "e" ) ein Kroko wird?!?!?! |kopfkrat :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

In Bayern?
Hektoliter.............


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Franky schrieb:


> Biber (ohne "e" )



|rotwerden Und ich habe schon gesucht wo ich ein "e" dazu geschrieben habe...:q


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> |rotwerden Und ich habe schon gesucht wo ich ein "e" dazu geschrieben habe...:q



:q Neenee, Du nich... :m :vik:
Man könnte auch fast fragen, wie viel muss der Bieber saufen, damit er zum Kroko wird...  :q Aber das könnte in Ferkeleien abdriften... :q:q


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Franky schrieb:


> :q Neenee, Du nich... :m :vik:
> Man könnte auch fast fragen, wie viel muss der Bieber saufen, damit er zum Kroko wird...  :q Aber das könnte in Ferkeleien abdriften... :q:q



Da bin ich jetzt aber erleichtert...

In diesem Sinne...#g

PS : Traurig wenn man an die Steuergelder denkt für solch einen Einsatz denkt...:c
Aber das ist auch nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein...|gr:


----------



## wolf86 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

wie ichs am radio gehört hab, hab ich zu meim weibl a noch gesagt: "jede wette dass son naturkrüppel zum ersten mal nen bieber gesehen hat" :m

der klaußensee is ja ganz in der nähe von einem unserer vereinsseen und auch da gibts - oh mein gott - bieber.

naja alles in allem ne peinliche aktion und die ganzen einsätze waren reine geldverschwendung #d. alles wichtigtuerei in meinen augen, sogar wenns son kleiner brillenkaiman oder sowas gewesen wäre wär der für keinen badegast gefährlicher geworden wie z.b. ein großer hecht oder ein waller, bloß das das krokodil im winter hopps gegangen wäre.


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



wolf86 schrieb:


> der klaußensee is ja ganz in der nähe von einem unserer vereinsseen und auch da gibts - oh mein gott - bieber.



Brüder vom Justin? :q


----------



## Case (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Ich wünsch mir an meinem See ab und zu mal Krokodile. 
Krokodile = wenig Badegäste = ruhiger zum angeln.

Case


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Ja und nun?
Ist halt kein menschenfressendes Krokodil, sondern ein bäumefressender Biber - wer kümmert sich nun darum? Wer schützt denn noch die Bäume? Was macht der Biberbeauftrage sonst, wenn nicht Biber zu fangen? 
Ich will ausdrücklich davor warnen so zu tun als ob alles normal wäre, sich jetz auszuruhen könnte ein fataler Fehler sein - Wir haben es noch lange nicht ausgestanden! Die Bestie von Schwandorf ist harte Realität!
(Wild)tiere haben in unseren Gewässern nichts verloren! Man denke nur an die armen Menschen mit Tierhaarallergie...


----------



## wolf86 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Franky schrieb:


> Brüder vom Justin? :q



sh??? meinte natürlich BIBER #6


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Franky schrieb:


> Brüder vom Justin? :q



Also doch mit der Flinte losziehn ... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ja und nun?
> Ist halt kein menschenfressendes Krokodil, sondern ein bäumefressender Biber - wer kümmert sich nun darum? Wer schützt denn noch die Bäume? Was macht der Biberbeauftrage sonst, wenn nicht Biber zu fangen?
> Ich will ausdrücklich davor warnen so zu tun als ob alles normal wäre, sich jetz auszuruhen könnte ein fataler Fehler sein - Wir haben es noch lange nicht ausgestanden! Die Bestie von Schwandorf ist harte Realität!
> (Wild)tiere haben in unseren Gewässern nichts verloren! Man denke nur an die armen Menschen mit Tierhaarallergie...


#6#6:m


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Biber

Bieber

Lustiges Spiel

:q:q:q


----------



## Werner1 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

ich vermute eine Verschwörung des FBI...


----------



## Bassey (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Wenn´s in der Politik wird still,
und es der Medienpool so will,
das Sommerloch im großen Stil,
schwimmt im Baggersee ein Krokodil

Wer hät´s gedacht ist doch gelacht,
eine Story wirklich schnell gemacht.
Oma Trudel im Krokowahn,
vieleicht auch nur Kaiman?

Ich sag es doch - ich sag es doch
es ist wieder da - das Sommerloch :q


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



daci7 schrieb:


> Also doch mit der Flinte losziehn ... :q



Nicht Flinte, 30-06 o. ä. Vollmantel. In der Dunkelheit den See ableuchten, Krokos haben stark leuchtende Augen, dann genau dazwischen geschossen, da trifft man auch das nussgroße, nicht Kokosnuss sondern Walnuss, Gehirn und kann anschließend günstig eine echte bayerische Krokokrachlederne basteln.:m


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Eine Woche im Angelurlaub, Internet-, AB- & Kroko-Thread frei.

Dazu


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das schlimme an der Sache ist, dass man die Verantwortlichen für diese vollkommen sinnlose Geldvernichtung nicht an den Bäumen rund um den See aufhängen darf.


aber nachträglich ein
#6
und ein
:q


----------



## Ebiso (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

ein 80 cm stahlvorfach bitte mit 100 kg tragkraft bitte  :q :q


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nicht Flinte, 30-06 o. ä.


 

Bei so nen Kroko Ulli hilft nur eins 9,3 x 74R oder .500 Nitro Express 3,du weißt doch wie zäh diese dinger sind.:m:vik::m




|wavey:


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



gründler schrieb:


> Bei so nen Kroko Ulli hilft nur eins 9,3 x 74R oder .500 Nitro Express 3,du weißt doch wie zäh diese dinger sind.:m:vik::m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann haste aber Gulasch :q


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Dann haste aber Gulasch :q


 
Macht nix,hauptsache Tot und gefahr für die Badegäste...gebannt,das ist doch das wichtigste.

Und wenn du wie Ulli schrieb zwischen die Augen triffst am besten im steilen Winkel (von oben),kannste das hinterteil noch zu ner Handtasche umbauen,wird dann halt ne etwas kleinere Handtasche.:m


|wavey:


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Dachte eher an schöne Krokostiefel mit Applikationen aus Elfenbein.... |supergri


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Dachte eher an schöne Krokostiefel mit Applikationen aus Elfenbein.... |supergri


 

Dann müssen wir mal gucken ob es da unten in Franz seiner Heimat irgendwo Elefanten gibt,dann können wa auch gleich 10 Schuß mehr von ne .500er kaufen,und wir sparen uns die Anreise zum Krüger Nationalpark + die 50.000€ für den Abschuß des Elefantenbullen 

Weil son Elefant am Schwandorfer Badesee ist eine noch größere Bedrohung für die Badegäste,hatten wir ja schon....

Nur ob es da nen Elefantenbullen gibt am schönen Schwandorfer See der für deine Mantapuschen herhalten könnte und würde,das weiß ich nicht.|supergri


|wavey:



Für alle die es nicht verstehen = Spaß/Ironie.


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

FRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ!!!! Wo biste? :q

(Gute Geschäftsidee :m )


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee*

Sie haben es!! Zwar kein Krokodil, aber immerhin ein Reptil...
http://www.bild.de/regional/muenche...odil-klausi-ist-eine-echse-25340524.bild.html


----------

